# Java Zertifizierung



## Tharsonius (21. Jul 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin momentan am überlegen, ob ich die eine oder andere Java Zertifizierung bei Oracle angehen soll.

Ich bin Softwareentwickler, programmiere auch seit Jahren immer wieder auch mit Java. Ich würde mich jetzt nicht als 100% Java Crack bezeichnen, aber ganz unwissend bin ich auch nicht mehr.

Mir ist klar, dass ich für eine Zertifizierung meine Kenntnisse noch erweitern muss, davor habe ich gar keine Angst. Ich bin überzeugt dass ich das schaffe.

Meine Frage ist nun, wie viel ist eine Zertifizierung im Bereich Java wert? Es gibt ja immer wieder diverse Zertifizierungen, die einfach nur Geld und Zeit kosten, aber letztendlich von der Wirtschaft nicht anerkannt oder lediglich belächelt werden.

Welche Zertifizierung sollte ich am besten angehen?

Ich wäre Euch über ein paar Meinungen, Empfehlungen und Tipps dankbar.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (21. Jul 2011)

> Meine Frage ist nun, wie viel ist eine Zertifizierung im Bereich Java wert?



Meiner Meinung nach so ca. 2 ct. Kommt jedoch auf die Dichte des Blattes an. ;-)

(Wie gesagt: Meine Meinung)


----------



## Tharsonius (21. Jul 2011)

Der Müde Joe hat gesagt.:


> (Wie gesagt: Meine Meinung)



Keine Sorge, genau deswegen frage ich ja, um mal ein Feedback zu bekommen, ob sich die Mühe lohnt und ob das meine Chancen auf einen Job steigert, oder ob das eben raus geschmissenes Geld ist.

Konkreter Hintergrund bei mir ist der, ich möchte den Arbeitgeber wechseln und auf 2 erste (eher zaghafte Versuche) kam umgehend eine Absage ohne Einladung zum Gespräch, obwohl ich dachte das Profil müsste ja passen. Und man macht sich halt Gedanken woran es liegt. Und da ich keine Zertifizierung als Java Entwickler habe (außer meine Berufserfahrung in dem Bereich) stellt sich halt die Frage, ob es sich lohnt in die Richtung was zu unternehmen, um eben die Chancen zu steigern.

Einige legen halt Wert auf sowas, andere nicht. Aber wie die Verteilung ist weiß ich leider überhaupt nicht.


----------



## truesoul (21. Jul 2011)

Hallo.

Also die Zertifizierungen von Oracle sind ansich nicht so schwer und kosten z.B 300$ (SCJP) oder so außer man macht sie als Weiterbildung. Im fall einer Weiterbildung wird das dann schon ein paar tausend Euro sein (lernmaterial und Co. inklusive).

Nun ja, jeder Arbeitgeber denkt anders über Zertifikate aber ist es so sinnlos diese zu haben, auch wenn es nur 10% mehr Chancen auf eine Stelle gibt? Außerdem könnte deine erhöhten Lohn Vorstellung auch anklang finden. :lol:

Es ist ja auch nicht so, das einer der alle Zertifikate von Oracle hat, auch gut darin ist was er macht


----------



## Kr0e (22. Jul 2011)

Jemand der Informatik studiert hat, kann auch nicht zwangsläufig programmieren. Es kommt halt auf dich an und die Firmen merken sowas auch. Ein Zertifikat bringt nur Oracle was, die bekommen dafür Geld, mehr nicht.


----------



## Dit_ (22. Jul 2011)

Ich glaube es könnte auch zu Spannungen zwischen den Kollegen kommen. Der eine hat Zertifizierung der andere nicht... Am besten wäre, wenn der Arbeitgeber (wenn einen Wert darauf legt) die Zertifizierung der Mitarbeiter zahlen würde 

Ach ja nicht zu vergessen solche Oracle Zertifizierung prüft ja nur API kenntnisse. Man bräuchte dann zusätzlich Hibernate Zertifizierung , Spring Zertifizierung usw. :lol:

Problem ist ja auch noch dass eine Oracle Zertifizierung (soweit ich weiss) nur für eine Java Version gilt z.b. Zertifizierung für Java 1.4... dh die ist nicht immer aktuell, man soll alle Paar jahre dann seine Zertifizierung "updaten". Eine sehr nette Idee von Sun/Oracle wie man Geld verdienen kann. Aber wenn man bedenkt dass Java kostenfrei ist, könnte man so eine Zertifizierung als Spende ansehen :toll:


----------



## Gast2 (22. Jul 2011)

Tharsonius hat gesagt.:


> Meine Frage ist nun, wie viel ist eine Zertifizierung im Bereich Java wert? Es gibt ja immer wieder diverse Zertifizierungen, die einfach nur Geld und Zeit kosten, aber letztendlich von der Wirtschaft nicht anerkannt oder lediglich belächelt werden.



Das ist wie mit allen anderen Zertifikaten. Es hilft im ersten Schritt der Bewerbung, die Hürde "Personaler" zu nehmen. Dieser Mensch kennt sich in der Materie nicht aus, kennt aber Schlüsselwörter oder eben dass es hiesige Zertifikate gibt. Das Vorhandensein kann die Chance steigern, dass Deine Bewerbung in die Fachabteilung wandert. Eine Weiterbildungsmaßnahme ist SCJP nicht.


----------



## ARadauer (22. Jul 2011)

Mhn wenn ich sehe dass ein Bewerber ein paar Jahre Berurfserfahrung hat ist mir so eine Zertifizierung eigentlich egal.


----------



## kama (22. Jul 2011)

Hallo,



Tharsonius hat gesagt.:


> Konkreter Hintergrund bei mir ist der, ich möchte den Arbeitgeber wechseln und auf 2 erste (eher zaghafte Versuche) kam umgehend eine Absage ohne Einladung zum Gespräch, obwohl ich dachte das Profil müsste ja passen. Und man macht sich halt Gedanken woran es liegt.


Da kann es ca. 1 Mio Gründe für geben...

Zaghafter Versuch? Meinst Du es ernst mit der Bewerbung? Wie hast Du die Bewerbung gemacht? Direkt bei Firmen oder waren das Personalvermittler? Passten Deine Gehaltsvorstellung ?




Tharsonius hat gesagt.:


> Und da ich keine Zertifizierung als Java Entwickler habe (außer meine Berufserfahrung in dem Bereich) stellt sich halt die Frage, ob es sich lohnt in die Richtung was zu unternehmen, um eben die Chancen zu steigern.


Ich bin seit 8 Jahren selbständig als Softwareentwickler unterwegs...und habe bis heute keine Zertifizierung....und halte deren Nutzen eher für Zweifelhaft, außer um Oracle/Sun oder anderen Firmen (die so etwas anbieten) Geld zu zuschustern....



Tharsonius hat gesagt.:


> Einige legen halt Wert auf sowas, andere nicht. Aber wie die Verteilung ist weiß ich leider überhaupt nicht.


Ich bin einer ganz harten Meinung. Wenn eine Firma Wert auf eine Zertifizierung legt, bin ich der Meinung, dass ich da nicht hin möchte...Daraus folgert nämlich mein Eindruck: Papier ist mehr Wert Wissen und Erfahrung....

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Tharsonius (22. Jul 2011)

kama hat gesagt.:


> Zaghafter Versuch? Meinst Du es ernst mit der Bewerbung? Wie hast Du die Bewerbung gemacht? Direkt bei Firmen oder waren das Personalvermittler? Passten Deine Gehaltsvorstellung ?



Ich meine es vollkommen ernst mit der Bewerbung.
Zaghafter Versuch heißt, ich habe die Bewerbungsunterlagen zwar sorgfältig zusammen gestellt, aber ansonsten einfach nur hin geschickt, ohne vorab Telefonat oder Kontaktaufnahme. Und ich habe mich über die Firmen im Vorfeld nur leidlich informiert, halt kurz auf die Homepage geschaut, mehr aber nicht.

Grund: Ich hatte privat extrem viel um die Ohren. Ich hab jetzt auch nicht allzuviel erwartet, aber dass beide lapidar mit der Standardfloskel für "passt nicht" abgelehnt werden wurmt mich halt schon und ich mache mir halt so einige Gedanken. Von Zertifikaten hat niemand was erwähnt, aber nen Kumpel brachte mich drauf, dass das fehlen ggf. ein Grund sein könnte.

Zum Thema Gehalt, da habe ich in die Bewerbung gar nix geschrieben.
Aber meine Vorstellungen liegen so bei ~2800 monatlich. Ich denke das ist nicht überzogen, oder?




> Mhn wenn ich sehe dass ein Bewerber ein paar Jahre Berurfserfahrung hat ist mir so eine Zertifizierung eigentlich egal.


Sowas denke ich mir auch, da ich aber nun kein Studium habe steht im Lebenslauf halt nur drin, dass ich seit x Jahren als Softwareentwickler arbeite und eine Auflistung der Qualifikationen bzw. eine Beschreibung meiner Tätigkeiten.


Alles in allem gehen die Meinungen weit auseinander, was meine Entscheidung für oder gegen eine Zertifizierung nicht gerade erleichtert 

Ich muss darüber noch mal etwas nachdenken.


----------



## inv_zim (22. Jul 2011)

Zwei Bewerbungen von dir werden abgelehnt, und du machst dir schon Gedanken? 

Es gibt Leute, die 20 Bewerbungen pro Monat rausschicken, bis sie was passendes finden, SO einfach ist das dann doch nicht... Was hast du für eine Ausbildung, wie viele Jahre Berufserfahrung? Wie hast du deine Java Kenntnisse angegeben? Ich glaube, so etwas ist Faktor 100 mehr wert als eine Zertifizierung...


----------



## Empire Phoenix (22. Jul 2011)

Ein Freund von mir ist ähnlich aufgestellt wie du, und hat sich auf Xing angemeldet, er meint dort kommt es durchaus auch öfters vor, das Headhunter driekt nach Programmierern suchen und man Jobangeboten bekommt. Wäre evtl. ein Versuch wert.


----------



## truesoul (22. Jul 2011)

Empire Phoenix hat gesagt.:


> Ein Freund von mir ist ähnlich aufgestellt wie du, und hat sich auf Xing angemeldet, er meint dort kommt es durchaus auch öfters vor, das Headhunter driekt nach Programmierern suchen und man Jobangeboten bekommt. Wäre evtl. ein Versuch wert.



^^
Es ist genauso wie du bzw dein Freund es sagt. Alternativen sind natürlich noch sowas wie Monster.de und Co.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (22. Jul 2011)

> Xing angemeldet, er meint dort...



Kann ich auch bestätigen. Habe zu beginn des Jahres mal im Profil den Status auf Arbeitsuchend gewechselt und es hat ca 1 Headhunter pro Woche angeklopft. Und mein Profil ist sehr sehr minimalistisch (Kein Photo, keine genauen Angaben)


----------



## Shulyn (22. Jul 2011)

Durch den SCJP lernt man "kaum" etwas was man wirklich gebrauchen kann im Arbeitsleben eines Entwicklern. Die Auswirkung für dich Persönlich sind meist mehr € pro Monat (Gehalt).
Für deine Firma, bzw. die Firma bei der du dich bewirbst ist es sehr sehr viel mehr Wert. Bei vielen Ausschreibungen von Softwareprojekten wid oft verlangt das die Firmen nachweisen das sie z.B. Zertifizierte Entwickler haben. Wenn sie dies nicht nachweisen können, so können Sie keine Angebote abgeben.
Ansich ist das Geld gut investiert.

Wenn du keine Java Zertifizierung machen willst weil dir kosten/nutzen nicht gefallen könntest du auch ein Master of Scrum o.ä. machen.



Tharsonius hat gesagt.:


> [..]
> Zum Thema Gehalt, da habe ich in die Bewerbung gar nix geschrieben.
> Aber meine Vorstellungen liegen so bei ~2800 monatlich. Ich denke das ist nicht überzogen, oder?
> [..]



Gehalt ist immer so eine sache, generell spricht man "eigentlich" nur vom Jahres Brutto. Ein Berufseinsteiger bekommst meist (je nach Region und pers verhandlungs gesch.) so 30K. Berufseinsteiger sind eigentlich alle die weniger als 3 Jahre Berufserfahrung in einem bereich haben.
Das durchschnittseinkommen von Softwareentwicklern mit mehr als 6 Jahren Berufserhfahrung liegt bei 40-50K.
Die Quelle dafür suche ich noch raus.

quellen
Einkommensstatistik: So viel verdienen die Deutschen (3)
Einkommen der Arbeitnehmer deutlich gestiegen | heise resale
Gehälter & Einkommen von Softwareentwickler | Verdienst


----------



## GladstoneGander (22. Jul 2011)

Zu Xing: Bildet euch mal nichts auf die Jobangebote ein. Kommt halt vor, dass ein Unternehmen Headhunter beauftragt. Die durchforsten dann eure Online-Profile nach Schlüsselwörtern wie "Java" und versenden blind Nachrichten. Sagt auch schon viel über ein Unternehmen aus, wenn es Headhunter beauftragt. Dann antwortet ihr auch noch einer Zeitarbeitsfirma. Viel spaß beim ausbeuten lassen.

Zu Zertifikaten: Wie schon geschrieben ist Berufserfahrung sehr viel mehr wert. Fünf Jahre Java-Programmierung in zwei Projekten mit Einsatz diverser bekannter Frameworks von Entstehung bis erfolgreicher Installation im Einsatz bei mehreren Kunden gegenübergestellt zu ein paar Zertifikaten die dir bestätigen, dass du die Programmiersyntax kannst? Wen würdest du denn eher nehmen?


----------



## Gast2 (22. Jul 2011)

Bei Xing ist tonnenweise Gesindel unterwegs...


----------



## maki (22. Jul 2011)

nuclearwinter hat gesagt.:


> Bei Xing ist tonnenweise Gesindel unterwegs...


Ich weiss, mein Chef ist dort auch vertreten und auch Freundschafts-... ähhhh... Kontaktjagd um sie danach zuzuspammen...

Vielleicht würde es sich lohnen einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen mit Infos zu "guten" Headhuntern (ein Oxymoron, ich weiss) und "guten" Jobbörsen bzw. Stellenmärkten, natürlich nicht von Vertretern solcher Firmen, sondern auch Java-Entwicklersicht inkl. Erfahrungswerten.


----------



## ARadauer (22. Jul 2011)

> Es gibt Leute, die 20 Bewerbungen pro Monat rausschicken, bis sie was passendes finden, SO einfach ist das dann doch nicht...


In unserer Branche würd ich mir da schon Gedanken machen...

@Tharsonius: Wo komsmt du her? Lust dort zu arbeiten wo andere Urlaub machen ;-) http://www.java-forum.org/jobboerse...fuer-kommerzielle-softwareloesungen-java.html


----------



## maki (22. Jul 2011)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Lust dort zu arbeiten wo andere Urlaub machen ;-)


Salzburg ist doch nur durch durchfahrt zum Urlaub?


----------



## Dit_ (22. Jul 2011)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Salzburg ist doch nur durch durchfahrt zum Urlaub?



na ja es kommt auf die Länge und Dauer des Staus an


----------



## erazor2106 (2. Sep 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich würde euch gern einladen auch hier etwas mitzudiskutieren:
http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/123817-java-zertifizierung-2-praxisteil.html

Bisher wurde ja nur über die Zertifikzierung an sich diskutiert. Ich würde mich gern zur praktischen Umsetzung austauschen.

Viele Grüße erazor


----------

